# Redfish Toad Fly



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's a link to a cool tie. Going to try it myself today. Supposedly great for reds (not just because the website said it!)

http://www.flyfishermaninc.com/Fly_of_Month_Archive/November06/Nov2006.html


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Edit: I'm an idot and did not fully read the pattern before replying. I'm going to try a few tonight! Thanks Ryan!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It is a great pattern! I tie it in every color from White to Black!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are sweet!! I do very well up here in SC with those. Especially the rust colored ones. I also like to mix two different color streamer brushes to get realistic crabby-like coloration.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

They also land softer than a spoonfly when fishing in hallowed waters (that's flooded grass flats for you South Florida guys ).


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

there are some other cool looking ties in the archives, i like the "redfish it"


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Got me some marabou and went ahead and tied me one! This was on a #4 Mustad hook. It turned out a little bulky...I don't think I tied in the marabou short enough. Oh well...hopefully it'll still catch fish!!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually tha marabou looks fine, I would use less ep fibers. If you use less it wont bulk up so much and you'll have a more flat top and bottom look. its also easier to trim. as for the trimming, i made a template out of some thin cardboard and use that to get the same cut on the body on all my kwans. I made smaller ones too foe my bonefish kwans. that will get ya a fish though!Try to perfect this pattern cause its a bad ass fly. i use it for almost everything. bones, reds, tarpon. baitfish I got a lil something i use with ep fibers thats pretty sweet. i'll try to get a pic of it and post. maybe we should start a new thread to post pics of the flys we're currently tying.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Actually tha marabou looks fine, I would use less ep fibers. If you use less it wont bulk up so much and you'll have a more flat top and bottom look. its also easier to trim. \


What he said. If you tie smaller clumps, and more of them it will give you a better body shape. Also it will cast and preform better in the water.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

You can always trim it with scissors.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

After a very beneficial tying/casting lesson from Richard (Skinny_Water), I started redoing some of my flies. Here's a couple toads (one with silly legs, one without) and a kwan.










Now if I could just find some time to use them and catch some fish...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What a difference from early February to now, those look great. I'm hoping to be in Tampa for a few days next month if you want to chase some reds.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> What a difference from early February to now, those look great.  I'm hoping to be in Tampa for a few days next month if you want to chase some reds.


Thanks man! I would not be opposed to that idea at all...lets keep in touch. Send me a PM.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome work man! Sincerely. As someone else said, it's amazing the difference...it makes you proud when you catch one on a fly you tied, doesn't it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I might be in Tampa for a car show in a couple weeks.
I would love to chase some reds out that way!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

What date? Redfly is the 10th


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The show is on the 11th.
So I would like to go up the 9th and stay to the 11th. 
Lets just see how the funds are. 

Matter fact, they're dropping me off a car to paint on the 9th, so I will have cash if the guy doesn't back out last minute.


----------

